# Safbrew T58: What Is This Yeast?



## blackbock (28/10/06)

One for the experimenters:

Browsing in my LHBS I spotted the SAFbrew T58 on the shelf. Being the curious type I asked the guy in the shop what it's useful for. He wasn't much help. Looking up on the net I found one website which describes it as a "Belgian-style" yeast which produces "spicy notes". A different website describes it as a "new British ale yeast." 

So I want to know what it really is, and would it be suitable for making a belgian-style strong ale??


----------



## Screwtop (28/10/06)

blackbock said:


> One for the experimenters:
> 
> Browsing in my LHBS I spotted the SAFbrew T58 on the shelf. Being the curious type I asked the guy in the shop what it's useful for. He wasn't much help. Looking up on the net I found one website which describes it as a "Belgian-style" yeast which produces "spicy notes". A different website describes it as a "new British ale yeast."
> 
> So I want to know what it really is, and would it be suitable for making a belgian-style strong ale??




From the Beersmith yeast database: Safbrew Specialty Ale. Estery, somewhat spicy ale yeast. Solid yeast formation at end of fermentation. Widely used for bottle and cask conditioning.


----------



## sluggerdog (28/10/06)

Ingredients:
Yeast (Saccharomyces cerevisiae), rehydrating agent

Properties:
A speciality yeast selected for its estery somewhat peppery and spicy flavour development. Sedimentation: medium. Final gravity: high.
Also recommended for bottle-conditioning of beers. Excellent performance in beers with alcohol contents of up to 8.5% v/v but can ferment up to 11.5% v/v.

Dosage:
50 g/hl to 80 g/hl in primary fermentation.
2.5 g/hl to 5.0 g/hl in bottle-conditioning.

Pitching instructions:
Re-hydrate the dry yeast into yeast cream in a stirred vessel prior to pitching. Sprinkle the dry yeast in 10 times its own weight of sterile water or wort at 27C 3C. Once the expected weight of dry yeast is reconstituted into cream by this method (this takes about 15 to 30 minutes), maintain a gentle stirring for another 30 minutes. Then pitch the resultant cream into the fermentation vessel.
Alternatively, pitch dry yeast directly in the fermentation vessel providing the temperature of the wort is above 20C. Progressively sprinkle the dry yeast into the wort ensuring the yeast covers all the surface of wort available in order to avoid clumps. Leave for 30 minutes and then mix the wort e.g. using aeration.

Fermentation temperature:
Recommended fermentation temperature: 15C 24C.

Packaging:
500 x 10g nitrogen-flushed sachets in cardboard box.
20 x 500g vacuum-packed sachets in cardboard box.
1 x 10 kg vacuum-packed sachets in cardboard box.

Storage:
Store in cool (< 10C), dry conditions.
Opened sachets must be sealed and stored at 4C and used within 7 days of opening.
Do not use soft or damaged sachets.

Shelf life:
Refer to best before end date on sachets. 24 months from production date under recommended storage conditions.

Typical analysis:
% dry weight:
94.0 96.5
Viable cells at packaging:
> 6 x 109 / gramme
Total bacteria*:
< 5 / ml
Acetic acid bacteria*:
< 1 / ml
Lactobacillus*:
< 1 / ml
Pediococcus*:
< 1 / ml
Wild yeast non Saccharomyces*:
< 1 / ml
Pathogenic micro-organisms:
in accordance with regulation
*when dry yeast is pitched at 100 g/hl
i.e. > 6 x 106 viable cells / ml

Important notice:
Please note that any change to a fermentation process may alter the final product quality. We therefore advise that fermentation trials are carried out prior to using our yeast commercially.


from: http://www.fermentis.com/FO/EN/pdf/SafbrewT-58.pdf


----------



## sluggerdog (28/10/06)

blackbock said:


> So I want to know what it really is, and would it be suitable for making a belgian-style strong ale??



From the above details from screwtop/myself I would say *yes* this yeast would suit. :beer:


----------



## bconnery (28/10/06)

This is an excellent yeast for making belgians if you can't or don't want to go the liquid route. 

I've used it in belgian ales and fruit beers a few times now. 

It gets pretty good attentuation and I remember reading somewhere or talking to someone who said it could handle high gravity quite well.
[Edit] Like in the post above on the technical details for example...


----------



## PJO (28/10/06)

blackbock said:


> One for the experimenters:
> 
> So I want to know what it really is, and would it be suitable for making a belgian-style strong ale??



G'day blackbock

Definitely a good yeast for Belgian-style strong ale, can be very spicy when fermented at 16-20C in a strong ale and has a reasonably strong banana note.

I have made two Belgian Strong Golden ales with this yeast both turned out to be good beers, took around 6months to mature and melow the spiciness.

This yeast also makes a great Wit.

Cheers,
PJO


----------



## Stuster (28/10/06)

This thread has a lot of info on this yeast as well as other dried yeasts. Sounds like it's worth a try.


----------

